# Freebos 【2/2】



## epoch (Oct 17, 2016)

*READ THIS*

Hi everybody, my name is Ari (ah-ree)
Just a person who doesnt really know how to art ^^'  

Anyways, I am striving to improve my art, so I am drawing some freebies to practice~ 
All art is drawn in my freetime ^^


Ahm.. my art style changes depending on my mood, but feel free to ask if you
want something specific! I'm always open to trying new things 



Spoiler: Some rules



- First come, first served.
- I may choose to skip your request for any reason I see fit.
- If you see both slots are already filled, you will have to wait. (no begging omg)
- No mecha/extreme gore/furries, I am horrible at it and it will take much longer to finish.
- Please do NOT ask me if your commission is almost done/already done. It worsens my anxiety.
- Please know that I do have an outside life, so if it seems like it is taking some time, I apologise in advance.



Lastly, you may make another request just as long as you see an open slot 
AND after 24hrs had passed after you pick up your commission.

Good day 



Spoiler:  Slots (2/2)



1. ThatOneMarshalFangirl
2. Bunnilla


Spoiler: Pending



none








Spoiler: Finished (includes the ones from before)








---
click on the icons! ~







































































Spoiler: Speedpaint :)














​


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2016)

her? http://toyhou.se/394415.anna


----------



## Trystin (Oct 17, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/493497.kaia? Thanks for considering!

Or Daryl Dixon from the walking dead... CX


----------



## epoch (Oct 17, 2016)

kianli said:


> her? http://toyhou.se/394415.anna



Okie dokey c:



purpleunicorns said:


> http://toyhou.se/493497.kaia? Thanks for considering!
> 
> Or Daryl Dixon from the walking dead... CX



ahhaha I love Daryl!! ;u;


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 17, 2016)

Closed already ;-;


----------



## namiieco (Oct 18, 2016)

aw you're back! good luck with your your freebs ^^


----------



## epoch (Oct 18, 2016)

kianli said:


> her? http://toyhou.se/394415.anna



All done ^-^








Nanako said:


> aw you're back! good luck with your your freebs ^^



aaaaa thank you !! ;uu; <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 18, 2016)

I have kinda neglected this one XD, so feel free to try her :3  https://toyhou.se/571900.to-be-named

- - - Post Merge - - -

also for title change, go to where you can see threads before you click them, double click around the title of your thread and it will let you edit it. c:


----------



## epoch (Oct 18, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I have kinda neglected this one XD, so feel free to try her :3  https://toyhou.se/571900.to-be-named



I love how her name is "to be named" XD Listed


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 18, 2016)

epoch said:


> I love how her name is "to be named" XD Listed



ty! feel free to suggest, I'm so terrible when it comes to names which is like why half of my ocs aren't named rip


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## epoch (Oct 18, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> http://toyhou.se/493497.kaia? Thanks for considering!
> 
> Or Daryl Dixon from the walking dead... CX



Kaia is finished c:






-----

also I recorded a speedpaint for kianli's OC ^^


Spoiler


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi!

Is there anyway to request my oc Nia of Yoko: 
Here is closest I think she looks like 

http://i63.tinypic.com/ekl1qh.jpg


----------



## epoch (Oct 18, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there anyway to request my oc Nia of Yoko:
> Here is closest I think she looks like
> ...



I'll try my best!


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 18, 2016)

Yay I bet it's gonna be amazing!


----------



## Trystin (Oct 18, 2016)

Omg omg omg  its perfect epoch!!! Thank you so much, I love it cx


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 18, 2016)

i love your art! (esp. love the drawing you did at the beginning of the thread of akane)


----------



## epoch (Oct 19, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I have kinda neglected this one XD, so feel free to try her :3  https://toyhou.se/571900.to-be-named
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also for title change, go to where you can see threads before you click them, double click around the title of your thread and it will let you edit it. c:



"To be named" is done XD I tried putting in a bg this time.. also different art style  and I noticed she kinda reminded me of kirigiri from danganronpa when I was almost finished lol




----



Spoiler: speedpaint for Kaia ~













purpleunicorns said:


> Omg omg omg  its perfect epoch!!! Thank you so much, I love it cx


aaaaaAAAA im glad you like it and tysm for the tip ♡♡♡


Hopeless Opus said:


> i love your art! (esp. love the drawing you did at the beginning of the thread of akane)


hhahaha ty ~ im happy someone noticed it was akane lmao XD


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 19, 2016)

epoch said:


> "To be named" is done XD i tried putting in a bg this time.. also different art style
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: speedpaint for Kaia ~



omg she looks so cute and I love the expression! tysm!!! ^^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 19, 2016)

Feel free to try her if there's still an open slot: http://sta.sh/225kcnwjd0vv?edit=1

Thanks for considering! ^^


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for considering!

http://sta.sh/21s5xkhltntp


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 19, 2016)

Kiri shall be her name then :3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2016)

Oops rip too late sorry


----------



## epoch (Oct 19, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Feel free to try her if there's still an open slot: http://sta.sh/225kcnwjd0vv?edit=1
> 
> Thanks for considering! ^^


agh shes adorable ;a; okie dokey


Nightmares said:


> Oops rip too late sorry



sorry Nightmares :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Thanks for considering!
> 
> http://sta.sh/21s5xkhltntp



nnnngggggGGGG your character looks so interesting to draw though omg


----------



## epoch (Oct 21, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there anyway to request my oc Nia of Yoko:
> Here is closest I think she looks like
> ...



Nia!!







I hope you like it! I experimented quite a lot with this piece.. probably because there was only one reference pic of her lol.

Agh, the speedpaint I recorded for Nia was corrupted and I am upset rip :| 

anyways, that said.. 


Spoiler: speedpaint for Kiri


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 21, 2016)

epoch said:


> Nia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOOOO
AMAZING
THANK YOU

love the colors
and her eyes

hands down just incredible! <3


----------



## vel (Oct 21, 2016)

her please  



Spoiler: clickie











tyvm;;


----------



## epoch (Oct 21, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> SOOOO
> AMAZING
> THANK YOU
> 
> ...



!!!!!  Im glad you like it omg ;u; ty <3


vel said:


> her please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahh cute cheeb XD does she have a name??


----------



## vel (Oct 21, 2016)

epoch said:


> ahahh cute cheeb XD does she have a name??



her temporary name is mia (the oc was made just for me), so i'll go with that for now.


----------



## epoch (Oct 21, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Feel free to try her if there's still an open slot: http://sta.sh/225kcnwjd0vv?edit=1
> 
> Thanks for considering! ^^



edit: link works on my phone but not on my laptop for some reason.. same thing happened for esweeeny's OC. whoops


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 21, 2016)

epoch said:


> edit: link works on my phone but not on my laptop for some reason.. same thing happened for esweeeny's OC. whoops



Ah, ok. Here's a different link if you need one: http://imgur.com/a/gy5Wy


----------



## epoch (Oct 21, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Ah, ok. Here's a different link if you need one: http://imgur.com/a/gy5Wy



Thanks


----------



## epoch (Oct 22, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Feel free to try her if there's still an open slot: http://sta.sh/225kcnwjd0vv?edit=1
> 
> Thanks for considering! ^^



Chessie16's OC!






Idk if my lines are gradually getting messier with each piece I finish or if it's my style that's changing smh. 
anyways, I put emphasis on her cape bc I just love her cape design *^* enjoy!! <3

edit: oh right. I have a larger version if you think this is too small. I had to shrink the size so it can actually fit in the page lol.


----------



## Taz (Oct 22, 2016)

Omg your artwork is so good! Do you think you can do some type of animal crossing art that I can put on my website? If so, how could I give you credit and would you like me to put a link to one of your pages too?


----------



## epoch (Oct 22, 2016)

Taz said:


> Omg your artwork is so good! Do you think you can do some type of animal crossing art that I can put on my website? If so, how could I give you credit and would you like me to put a link to one of your pages too?



Ahh thank you <3 and it depends! I can't draw any animals so... yeah ;u; what would you like?


----------



## Milleram (Oct 22, 2016)

If you end up being unable to fulfill *Taz*'s request, would you consider drawing my OC, Min-jun?

http://sta.sh/2tqy1967x54

Thanks for considering! c:


----------



## Taz (Oct 22, 2016)

Can you draw the mayor on the right in a cat costume with shoulder length brown hair and the mayor on the left in a witches costume with long blond hair but have them look like they're posing together in a picture each holding a jack o lantern bucket that people use for trick or treating. Does that make sense? I added the picture so you could see what the mayors look like just in case. Ignore the other two attached photos, I didn't know how to get rid of them...


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 22, 2016)

epoch said:


> Chessie16's OC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omigosh, I love how you drew her! She's so pretty and I'm glad you like her cape ^^

I'd love to see the larger version


----------



## epoch (Oct 22, 2016)

Ahm..... Because Taz's request includes two characters, Taz's piece might take a little longer than usual..



amye.miller said:


> If you end up being unable to fulfill *Taz*'s request, would you consider drawing my OC, Min-jun?
> 
> http://sta.sh/2tqy1967x54
> 
> Thanks for considering! c:


amye.miller, I'll put you in slot 2!



Taz said:


> View attachment 186464
> 
> Can you draw the mayor on the right in a cat costume with shoulder length brown hair and the mayor on the left in a witches costume with long blond hair but have them look like they're posing together in a picture each holding a jack o lantern bucket that people use for trick or treating. Does that make sense? I added the picture so you could see what the mayors look like just in case. Ignore the other two attached photos, I didn't know how to get rid of them...



And, for Taz, I will work on your piece in the background bc it will take some time, but I wont put you in a slot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



chessie16 said:


> Omigosh, I love how you drew her! She's so pretty and I'm glad you like her cape ^^
> 
> I'd love to see the larger version



http://i.imgur.com/JyXMu4x.png

just click the link!! C:


----------



## Taz (Oct 22, 2016)

You don't have to work on mine if you don't want to... I understand if its too much for you as of now. If you are going to, you don't have to use that background. You could just do the night sky or a solid color.


----------



## epoch (Oct 22, 2016)

Taz said:


> You don't have to work on mine if you don't want to... I understand if its too much for you as of now. If you are going to, you don't have to use that background. You could just do the night sky or a solid color.



I'll do yours! It's just that it'll take a few days to finish, but you can expect it by Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Taz (Oct 23, 2016)

Okay thank you! I'm not a good artist so sometimes I don't really know if something is too much for an artist... I'm more of a writer lol.


----------



## epoch (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> her please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mia 






enjoy<3 

---



Spoiler: speedpaint for chessie16's oc c:


----------



## vel (Oct 24, 2016)

epoch said:


> Mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG she looks so cute! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi! Can you draw her please? ^^


Spoiler: Spoiler










If you do want to draw her there's no need to rush! Your art is sooo nice ^-^


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 24, 2016)

HIIIi

if you ever time again id love to request korra


----------



## epoch (Oct 24, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> Hi! Can you draw her please? ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



Thank you<3
but I cant see the image >< When I copy and paste the url in the search bar, it shows me this..





I'll put you in pending list ;u;



esweeeny said:


> HIIIi
> 
> if you ever time again id love to request korra



korra from lok? sure thing lel i'll let you know XD


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 24, 2016)

epoch said:


> Thank you<3
> but I cant see the image >< When I copy and paste the url in the search bar, it shows me this..
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wait, hold on lemme fix it..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uh, my phone isn't working the now but I'll promise I'll get it to you in the morning


----------



## epoch (Oct 24, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> Oh wait, hold on lemme fix it..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uh, my phone isn't working the now but I'll promise I'll get it to you in the morning



okie dokey!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Oct 24, 2016)

Could you possibly draw my mayor. He's in my signature c: If you need more pics let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 24, 2016)

Wait, I just managed to fix it! Here you go 


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## epoch (Oct 25, 2016)

Spoiler: wipwipwip



about to clean the lines up ;u; it's pretty hard to work without a reference, but I'm trying my best ^^;





Taz, pls let me know if you want to change anything


----------



## epoch (Oct 25, 2016)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Could you possibly draw my mayor. He's in my signature c: If you need more pics let me know. Thank you!



Oh! I did not see your message >< Both slots are already taken.. Sorry :<


----------



## epoch (Oct 26, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> If you end up being unable to fulfill *Taz*'s request, would you consider drawing my OC, Min-jun?
> 
> http://sta.sh/2tqy1967x54
> 
> Thanks for considering! c:



amye.miller's OC, Min-jun!





Sorry it took so long ;n; I was trying out a new technique with the lineart and shading .. I made the lines extra clean this time, and tried a different kind of shading (one that included using clipping groups and layer blending modes)



Spoiler: speedpaint for min-jun



this is a bit different than my previous vids lol


----------



## Milleram (Oct 26, 2016)

epoch said:


> amye.miller's OC, Min-jun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! This looks amazing! I absolutely love his pose and expression! You did a wonderful job. c: Thank you so SO much! <3


----------



## epoch (Oct 26, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> Oh my gosh! This looks amazing! I absolutely love his pose and expression! You did a wonderful job. c: Thank you so SO much! <3



You're welcome (=^^=)// Thank you for the kind tip omg <3


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 26, 2016)

is this oc ok?
links:
1
2
3
4


----------



## Pearls (Oct 26, 2016)

If there's still a slot open could you draw my oc? c:


----------



## epoch (Oct 26, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> If there's still a slot open could you draw my oc? c:



Omg she's so cute and piNK ;u; Slot 2


----------



## epoch (Oct 28, 2016)

I still don't know the colour of the eyes, so technically it's still a WIP lol

but here's what I got so far. pls Taz, I need to give their eyes a colour tht doesnt make 'em look so evil (?∀｀"")


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 29, 2016)

so beautiful and fitting for halloween! LOVE IT!


----------



## epoch (Oct 30, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> so beautiful and fitting for halloween! LOVE IT!



aaaa ty <33 I tried to make it as spooky as i can XD 



Taz said:


> View attachment 186464
> 
> Can you draw the mayor on the right in a cat costume with shoulder length brown hair and the mayor on the left in a witches costume with long blond hair but have them look like they're posing together in a picture each holding a jack o lantern bucket that people use for trick or treating. Does that make sense? I added the picture so you could see what the mayors look like just in case. Ignore the other two attached photos, I didn't know how to get rid of them...



speaking of spooky, I've finally finished the piece! I tried to make it a little darker than before because um.. I thought the mayors were to bright, if ya know what I mean lol. Enjoy c:






The next freebs will take a little longer as I have a lot of errands to do atm, but I'll have more freetime after halloween for sure XD


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 30, 2016)

epoch said:


> The next freebs will take a little longer as I have a lot of errands to do atm, but I'll have more freetime after halloween for sure XD



Ah, no worries! I don't mind how long it takes, just take your time ^-^


----------



## epoch (Oct 31, 2016)

working on a piece to contribute to the halloween spirit but for now, speedpaint!! this is a little longer than my other vids lol. movie maker tells me i took about 7hrs working on the piece jfc.

also in the vid, i put 6 of my favourite halloween-mood songs XD


----------



## epoch (Nov 1, 2016)

Jeff the Killer, anyone? ;u;



Spoiler: it's pretty bloody lol











Speedpaint for this is coming soon~

Happy Halloween, guys!!


----------



## epoch (Nov 2, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> Wait, I just managed to fix it! Here you go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler



Abbaba's OC is done <3





Um... Please PM/VM me if you want anything changed >< like the ribbon....or smth ouo

This took only 4hrs!!!! Started and finished yesterday XD I think using the bucket tool makes it a whole lot easier ^o^ lineart takes a bit though so I gotta practice my hand-eye coordination..

----



Spoiler: jeff the killer speedpaint >:)



The last song I used for this started mucking up and I can't fix it :/


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 2, 2016)

epoch said:


> Abbaba's OC is done <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness! It's so nice, I LOVE that you added in the ribbon ^^ I won't be needing anything changed at all, it's perfect! Thank you so SO much! (so beautiful, mann!)


----------



## epoch (Nov 3, 2016)

Pearls said:


> If there's still a slot open could you draw my oc? c:



Spinel is finished c: I have a full body version, I can give you the link if you want it ^^





I think my anatomy is improving a little?? or not i kinda had some trouble with her hand XD

----


Spoiler: speedpaint for Abbaba's OC ~


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 3, 2016)

her?

- - - Post Merge - - -

this drawing is old as heck btw


----------



## epoch (Nov 3, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> her?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this drawing is old as heck btw



ahmm.. Im gonna need some more reference for her >< i mean, I can draw her but.. do you have any more pics/refs? maybe something that's closer to her face/torso. I cant really see the details there Q-Q


----------



## Venn (Nov 3, 2016)

If slots are open, could you do her?
https://toyhou.se/544138.cruella

Thanks


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 3, 2016)

epoch said:


> ahmm.. Im gonna need some more reference for her >< i mean, I can draw her but.. do you have any more pics/refs? maybe something that's closer to her face/torso. I cant really see the details there Q-Q



this is my only pic but i can find a picture for the helm/hat/face. you'll have to wait a bit though and ill make a new post with plenty of ref pics ^^''


----------



## epoch (Nov 3, 2016)

Venice said:


> If slots are open, could you do her?
> https://toyhou.se/544138.cruella
> 
> Thanks


Cruella has a wonderful backstory !!! okiedokey listed ^^



Worldsvamp said:


> this is my only pic but i can find a picture for the helm/hat/face. you'll have to wait a bit though and ill make a new post with plenty of ref pics ^^''



oh i see, ok!! i'll put you in the pending list


----------



## Pearls (Nov 3, 2016)

epoch said:


> Spinel is finished c: I have a full body version, I can give you the link if you want it ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!! It looks amazing <33 And sure, I'd love to see the fullbody one! 
The anatomy is really good btw, you've definitely improved c:


----------



## Samansu (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh! Would you consider her? http://sta.sh/217vn4tzy2ut?edit=1

~Thanks! ^-^ <3


----------



## Le-Vane (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh man your style's cute ; o ;
Maybe you'd like this bab?
http://toyhou.se/514328.siveen

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Venn (Nov 3, 2016)

epoch said:


> Cruella has a wonderful backstory !!! okiedokey listed ^^
> 
> 
> 
> oh i see, ok!! i'll put you in the pending list



Can't wait! Thank you!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

I notice you have a slot open and i don't really mind how you do the style art, express yourself in the way you best can.

I'm gonna request something from my oc, i prefer human form but you can do animal form as well. http://toyhou.se/617134.nerdietony/gallery

Thank you!


----------



## epoch (Nov 4, 2016)

Whoaa these requests o-o I have finished Venice's request but I am not at home atm to post it xAx 





Samansu said:


> Oh! Would you consider her? http://sta.sh/217vn4tzy2ut?edit=1
> 
> ~Thanks! ^-^ <3


Listed c:


Le-Vane said:


> Oh man your style's cute ; o ;
> Maybe you'd like this bab?
> http://toyhou.se/514328.siveen
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity!


Listed omg


Shattered said:


> I notice you have a slot open and i don't really mind how you do the style art, express yourself in the way you best can.
> 
> I'm gonna request something from my oc, i prefer human form but you can do animal form as well. http://toyhou.se/617134.nerdietony/gallery
> 
> Thank you!



Ahm... i'll add a third slot now since I'm taking less time to draw ^^


----------



## Samansu (Nov 4, 2016)

epoch said:


> Whoaa these requests o-o I have finished Venice's request but I am not at home atm to post it xAx
> Listed c:
> 
> Listed omg
> ...



Hooray! ^-^ You can draw her however you want! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

epoch said:


> Whoaa these requests o-o I have finished Venice's request but I am not at home atm to post it xAx
> Listed c:
> 
> Listed omg
> ...



Thank you soo much <3


----------



## epoch (Nov 5, 2016)

Venice said:


> If slots are open, could you do her?
> https://toyhou.se/544138.cruella
> 
> Thanks


Cruella is finished~






First time drawing a character with two hair colours (and tattoos ouo) XDD Hope you like it <3

link to full-body version --> [x]

----



Spoiler: speedpaint for spinel :)


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 5, 2016)

Ooh, doing 3 freebies now! Niice!

And I also watched most of your speedpaints (I love speedpaints) aammazing!
By the way, don't ever feel the need to rush, you're quite fast anyway! 4 hours isn't a long time and in the end the art still turned out amazing


----------



## epoch (Nov 5, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> Ooh, doing 3 freebies now! Niice!
> 
> And I also watched most of your speedpaints (I love speedpaints) aammazing!
> By the way, don't ever feel the need to rush, you're quite fast anyway! 4 hours isn't a long time and in the end the art still turned out amazing



faslfghsddf;;;; thank you omg <333 yeah, I try to avoid rushing lel (haste makes waste!!!) but sometimes I cant help it bc it kills me to know if someone's been waiting for a while ^^'
im happy you enjoyed the speedpaints ~ ty for watching haha


----------



## Venn (Nov 5, 2016)

epoch said:


> Cruella is finished~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg, this is beyond amazing. Thank you very much!


----------



## epoch (Nov 11, 2016)

guys im baCK

so much happening rn, esp with the election and _its aftermath_, plus a .. pet emergency (one of my cats snuck out and didnt come back til yesterday smh) AND a damn reunion with my dad's side of the family, so i apologise for the delay ><

I managed to finish Samansu's character though!





full body version --> [x]

enjoy <3

----



Spoiler: speedpaint for Cruella~


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello! If you're still taking requests, I'd love some art for anyone here:
http://toyhou.se/Libellule/characters/

Thank you so much!

Also, glad to hear that your cat returned safely! ; o ;


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 11, 2016)

:3c; If you have time, would you mind doing 



Spoiler














If you're still feeling very busy or if I misread, then please feel free to decline!

EDIT: Oop de doop, I was a little late it seems :0


----------



## Chicha (Nov 11, 2016)

Just wanted to say your art is so lovely! I see so much improvement! Keep up the good work! ;v;


----------



## Trystin (Nov 11, 2016)

Would you consider my new OC, Molly-Jane? I'm honestly addicted to your art style oml


----------



## Samansu (Nov 11, 2016)

epoch said:


> guys im baCK
> 
> so much happening rn, esp with the election and _its aftermath_, plus a .. pet emergency (one of my cats snuck out and didnt come back til yesterday smh) AND a damn reunion with my dad's side of the family, so i apologise for the delay ><
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT!!! <3 Thank you so much! ^-^ I hope things get better/less busy for you! I would have a breakdown if either of my kitties disappeared! ;^; So glad it came back!


----------



## Taz (Nov 11, 2016)

epoch said:


> aaaa ty <33 I tried to make it as spooky as i can XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg it is so beautiful! Thank you so much! (^_^)


----------



## epoch (Nov 14, 2016)

Whoaaa I took some time off so I could focus on finishing Siveen so sorry for the late replies ><  



Le-Vane said:


> Oh man your style's cute ; o ;
> Maybe you'd like this bab?
> http://toyhou.se/514328.siveen
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity!



I mightve taken a little longer to finish this one bUT!!! I absolutely love mermaids and I have never actually drawn one til now XD






also the first time drawing under the water..... pretty happy with how it turned out XD hope you like it <3



Oldcatlady said:


> Hello! If you're still taking requests, I'd love some art for anyone here:
> http://toyhou.se/Libellule/characters/
> 
> Thank you so much!
> ...


Thanks, my cat probably missed not having to catch his own food so he came back >.> I'll put you in slot two c:



Tobiume said:


> :3c; If you have time, would you mind doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm... dear, it seems it's a little hard to see detail....  if you dont mind typing up the details, i'll be more than happy to draw for you >< 



Sirena said:


> Just wanted to say your art is so lovely! I see so much improvement! Keep up the good work! ;v;



Thank you!!! <3


purpleunicorns said:


> Would you consider my new OC, Molly-Jane? I'm honestly addicted to your art style oml


Ohh she looks cool!! i'll add you to slot 3 <3



Samansu said:


> I LOVE IT!!! <3 Thank you so much! ^-^ I hope things get better/less busy for you! I would have a breakdown if either of my kitties disappeared! ;^; So glad it came back!


Thank you ;AA; I had a mini breakdown at first ><



Taz said:


> Omg it is so beautiful! Thank you so much! (^_^)


You're welcome ~


----------



## Le-Vane (Nov 14, 2016)

epoch said:


> Whoaaa I took some time off so I could focus on finishing Siveen so sorry for the late replies ><
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'M SCREAMING OH MY GOSH
SHE'S SO GORGEOUS S:LDKJFKLJJFHSG

Thank you _SO_ much! ; o ;


----------



## epoch (Nov 15, 2016)

I forgot to post the link to Samantha's speedpaint last night (was waiting for it to load xAx)
not that anyone rlly watches them ^-^'


----------



## Samansu (Nov 15, 2016)

epoch said:


> I forgot to post the link to Samantha's speedpaint last night (was waiting for it to load xAx)
> not that anyone rlly watches them ^-^'



Oh fancy! thanks for uploading! <3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 16, 2016)

Aww haha I can totally see my cat doing that. xD

Yay, thank you!! Your art is beautiful~


----------



## epoch (Nov 23, 2016)

Shattered said:


> I notice you have a slot open and i don't really mind how you do the style art, express yourself in the way you best can.
> 
> I'm gonna request something from my oc, i prefer human form but you can do animal form as well. http://toyhou.se/617134.nerdietony/gallery
> 
> Thank you!



Shattered's (lol that grammar) OC is done!!!




I uh... kinda studied how to shade clothing bc the way I shade clothing looked weird.. so I guess maybe this is experimental XD enjoy~

----



Spoiler: speedpaint for Siveen


----------



## Samansu (Nov 23, 2016)

Ah! You have a spot so may I request again? ^-^

I would like for you to do him if you can! {X}

I'm sure you can tell (based on one of your many signatures! <3) that his look is heavily influenced by Levi from AoT. He has the same general look, but a different outfit/personality/story. If you don't mind I would love one of him! ^-^

~Thank you!


----------



## epoch (Nov 23, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Ah! You have a spot so may I request again? ^-^
> 
> I would like for you to do him if you can! {X}
> 
> ...



//cires YES yes i'll take your request, his appearance fits so much with the personality you wrote for him <333 im quite excited to draw for you XDD


----------



## Samansu (Nov 23, 2016)

epoch said:


> //cires YES yes i'll take your request, his appearance fits so much with the personality you wrote for him <333 im quite excited to draw for you XDD



Woohoo! Thank you very much! I am looking forward to it! ^///^


----------



## Antonio (Nov 23, 2016)

epoch said:


> Shattered's (lol that grammar) OC is done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGOMGOMG I LOVE IT 100000/10


----------



## epoch (Dec 11, 2016)

just so you guys know, im continuing these commissions, starting with Oldcatlady's OC 
so here's a wip:




i didnt get much feedback on my latest work (taking on a new art style), so if you were expecting my old art style..... i hope ya'll don't mind the change too much ^^'


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you for drawing Florence ^^ It looks really good so far.

I personally like your new style better as I'm a big fan of painted styles.  ; v ;


----------



## Samansu (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh! Looks nice so far! Sorry you didn't get much feedback, but I love the new style! ^-^ <3


----------



## epoch (Dec 15, 2016)

Oldcatlady said:


> Hello! If you're still taking requests, I'd love some art for anyone here:
> http://toyhou.se/Libellule/characters/
> 
> Thank you so much!
> ...



Oldcatlady's OC is done ~




this is a work of....pure experiment... a style that im working on to improve so sorry for the delay ! Im cutting down the number of slots to two as i am once again taking very long to complete a single commission ><
i must also put some of the blame on pokemon moon...i just completed the main story so the next requests shouldnt take tht long..i hope ;u;


----------



## Samansu (Dec 15, 2016)

epoch said:


> Oldcatlady's OC is done ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks fantastic to me! I am so excited for the piece you are doing for me! Obviously take your time though! <3 Keep up the good work!


----------



## epoch (Dec 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> It looks fantastic to me! I am so excited for the piece you are doing for me! Obviously take your time though! <3 Keep up the good work!



ah thank you <333 I'll do yours next bc purpleunicorn's OC doesnt exist on toyhouse ....


----------



## Samansu (Dec 15, 2016)

epoch said:


> ah thank you <333 I'll do yours next bc purpleunicorn's OC doesnt exist on toyhouse ....



Oh? That's odd, but woot! ^o^


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 15, 2016)

oml, she looks absolutely stunning. fierce look hehe.
thank you so much! ; v ;


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 15, 2016)

Could you draw a kawaii Pikachu in a Santa costume for me?  ty


----------



## Kaaww (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi! My name is Ari too, but I pronounce it A-ri like air but Ari. Really interested in your art. I'm trying to find someone to do an avatar for here for me :w: I could pay tbt, but I think your last slot just filled up


----------



## epoch (Dec 16, 2016)

StarUrchin said:


> Could you draw a kawaii Pikachu in a Santa costume for me?  ty



I can try to do it.. ive never drawn pokemon before so idk how itll turn out ^^' also do you need it by/before christmas? i'll probs be done with Samansu's request on Monday...........more or less


Kaaww said:


> Hi! My name is Ari too, but I pronounce it A-ri like air but Ari. Really interested in your art. I'm trying to find someone to do an avatar for here for me :w: I could pay tbt, but I think your last slot just filled up



ah yea sorry dear >< i'll let you know if a slot has opened though!


----------



## epoch (Dec 16, 2016)

slenderman is tht u




working on Leon ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 16, 2016)

epoch said:


> slenderman is tht u
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeek! Slenderman noooooo!!! 

Haha! Glad to see he is taking shape! ^-^ Funnily enough your AoT Levi sig is the one showing up as I type this! Hello inspiration for my handsome OC Leon! <3


----------



## epoch (Nov 15, 2017)

GUESS WHO GOSHDARN BACK. my laptop broke (and it's still broken atm) and I lost all my WIPs //sob// but I got my dinosaur ass desktop computer to work and now i'm running on windows XP. 

so i'm starting over new. might take a little longer now that my time on the computer is limited AND im in the middle of a school semester. who wants a freebo!?


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 15, 2017)

Ahhh omg I always loved your art. Hold on lemme get a ref lol


----------



## epoch (Nov 15, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Ahhh omg I always loved your art. Hold on lemme get a ref lol



Omg a request!!!! tysm i also love your art <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi!  I'd love a freebie of my mayor.  Her eyes are bright blue if you decide to try her.  Thank you for considering! 

http://i.imgur.com/7APPsi8.png


----------



## epoch (Nov 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi!  I'd love a freebie of my mayor.  Her eyes are bright blue if you decide to try her.  Thank you for considering!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7APPsi8.png



okiedokie, is that a heart on her shirt under the blue cardigan? c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 15, 2017)

do her?

Thanks!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 15, 2017)

Oops did the thread glitch

Oh, it fixed ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

epoch said:


> okiedokie, is that a heart on her shirt under the blue cardigan? c:



It sure is! c:


----------



## epoch (Nov 15, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> do her?
> 
> Thanks!



ok! but your commission will have to go after Bunnilla's (when her ref is up), is that ok? ouo


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 15, 2017)

epoch said:


> ok! but your commission will have to go after Bunnilla's (when her ref is up), is that ok? ouo



Sure, take your time


----------



## epoch (Nov 17, 2017)

wip for ThatOneMarshalFangirl! I am also working on this contest artpiece so im sorry this is taking a lot of time ^^;



Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -

big image xAx

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh that circle thing on her head will be a hat btw, dw XDD


----------

